# This poor dog...



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

This is really sad. Who could do this to an animal?
*URL removed*
If people can do this to a helpless dog, what could they do to a human being?


----------



## dodgingflames (Apr 1, 2009)

Found no results :/


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

There are children on this forum and I suggest removing this link.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

As sad and horrific as the link is, I see no reason why it should be removed. There are no pictures or movies of said abuse, only the story, which is an incredibly sad one, and I agree that those men should be punished to the full extent of the law.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

could someone please atleast copy and paste the story on here


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

kandyluvr said:


> could someone please atleast copy and paste the story on here


As there are children who read this who don't have facebooks, I'm sure. I'll send it to you in a PM


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

i just read a bunch of stuff all over that group... is it FOR the mistreatment of animals? im so confused...
theres alot of bad posts on there and i cant tell =/ 
i joined it, but left because i cant tell what its for.
that story was horrible and i wanted to cry just thinking about it. i dont understand how any living person on this earth could EVER do something like that to an animal... *EVER*


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

kleeheartsratandrabbit said:


> i just read a bunch of stuff all over that group... is it FOR the mistreatment of animals? im so confused...
> theres alot of bad posts on there and i cant tell =/
> i joined it, but left because i cant tell what its for.
> that story was horrible and i wanted to cry just thinking about it. i dont understand how any living person on this earth could EVER do something like that to an animal... *EVER*


I noticed the weird posts too. Like the subtext under the "officers" list. Very adult themed and inappropriate for such a group. I'd do more research on the story before I joined, but I'm afraid that it would be real, and my heart just can't take that.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

yeah, and there was a post or something asking people to join a weird petition. i think the whole thing is just odd. and the officer list was very weird, i agree.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

That is so sad. :-[ How someone could do that to an animal is beyond me.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

if you click on the link it just shows a pretty blank page..???


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Ratties rock the world said:


> if you click on the link it just shows a pretty blank page..???


You have to have a face book account


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

I read that awhile ago, some people are just disgusting and shouldn't be aloud to even look at animals let alone own one


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

I know this topic wasn't a huge hit as is. But I've heard this story before and that facebook group gave me a funny feeling... A funny feeling that it had been hacked. And my funny feeling has been confirmed due to my amazing lurking skills. Here is the new / real and current Peanut facebook group http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=83627384155


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

oh wow, that is very, very sad....
it is so AWFUL that people could do that!


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

Well I managed to keep from crying while I read the story, but as soon as I looked over to my own dog, laying on the floor infront of the fan, happily asleep, I lost it. I can't imagine if something like that happened to one of my pets.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

how could anyone be like that to any animal? makes me mad!


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Reminds of something that happened in our town a few years ago where some kids poured gasoline on a cat and lit it on fire. This just absolutely disgusts me. I sickens me to know that people have the capacity to do this, especially to something as innocent as an animal.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

aww...man that's auful!!


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

i get sooo upset if i make one of my poor girls squeek (even if i scare them) i wonder what is going through those sick ******** minds when they do things like that?


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

i have a facebook acct and when i click the link it shows a "peanuts law" page. ??


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm locking this thread - the Facebook group in the first post has been hacked.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats so awful. Poor poor puppy. sometimes in my anger I wish this world lived by the rule "an eye for an eye". I just dont get why people do this and what they get from it. How can torture pain and sadness not get to you.


----------

